# Looking for quality film processing in Canada



## camperbc (May 7, 2012)

Any suggestions for good Canadian film labs? I hate the thought of  always having to ship my film off to the USA, yet to date have been  unsuccessful in finding any quality film processing here in Canada. (I  live in the sticks, so it needs to be a mail order/online shop)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
  Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Don Kondra (May 7, 2012)

Very pleased with the service at the Saskatoon store 

Phase 2 Foto Source, Saskatoon: Cameras, photo books, contests, free storage, Foto Depot

Disclaimer > I don't do film but have heard good reviews on that particular service ! 

Cheers, Don


----------



## camperbc (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Don, I will check it out!

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 8, 2012)

When you want it done right you should learn to do it yourself. You have a sink?


----------



## camperbc (May 8, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> When you want it done right you should learn to do it yourself. You have a sink?



In keeping in line with your rather condescending tone, do you have a healthy spine I can borrow? (mine doesn't allow me to get out of bed very often) For the record, I _do_ know how to do it myself... but that isn't what I was asking.


----------



## chamon88 (May 12, 2012)

camperbc said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for good Canadian film labs? I hate the thought of  always having to ship my film off to the USA, yet to date have been  unsuccessful in finding any quality film processing here in Canada. (I  live in the sticks, so it needs to be a mail order/online shop)
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...




www.borealislab.qc.ca in Montreal , E-6 , C-41 and B&W , 35mm to 8x10 pro process.


chuck


----------



## baller001 (May 10, 2013)

There are no great labs in Canada. Trust me. I have looked. They are all in the states!


----------

